# FS: 180g tank and stand



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Selling my 180g tank stand and lids seems to be bigger the dimensions are 72x24x25.5 LWH

Tank is in awesome condition and stand is solid $550 OBO

http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/skrickett/IMG_6509.jpg


----------



## ludds (Sep 7, 2010)

Tank and stand only?
I know title says it all just asking I case?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Just tank and stand but if I have an offer I might Include Led lights and heater of some type of filter to get it started also have some black 3 m sand mixed with Tahitian moon sand


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Falalalalalala Bumpity Bumpity BUMP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Tank Reduced to 600$ with stand this is a great tank and stand Back of the tank is painted black


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Again Reduced to $550


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i wish i lived closer that is a nice tank.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Some one make me an offer this has to go new tank coming and i dont have storage to store this one


----------



## sweetlowride (Oct 27, 2011)

Im interested but wouldnt be out your way for a few weeks at the earliest as im from West Kelowna


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

That's fine I still need it untill my new tank comes in so MSG me and we can make arrangements if you want


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Tank is now sold thanks for inquiry


----------



## Marktandumn (Feb 28, 2012)

I will take it for 350. sand, tank and stand. Be there tomorrow if your willing.


----------



## sweetlowride (Oct 27, 2011)

Marktandumn said:


> I will take it for 350. sand, tank and stand. Be there tomorrow if your willing.


Guess you didnt read his comment right above yours......... LOL


----------



## Marktandumn (Feb 28, 2012)

Willing to sell for 375? Or possibly make a trade of some sort?


----------



## Marktandumn (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol uhhhhh poop


----------

